
Ask HN: Remote Workers: Where do you work? - keiferski
A cafe? A home office? A co-working space? Your own private office? Your couch?<p>I&#x27;ve been working at home&#x2F;cafes for awhile and I haven&#x27;t been very productive. I recently found a nice little private office near my apartment and I&#x27;m thinking about renting it. On the one hand, having a dedicated workspace sounds perfect for being productive. On the other hand, I can work from anywhere - why do I want to go back to working in the same office everyday?<p>Have you experimented with different workspaces? What were your conclusions?
======
navinsylvester
It depends on the individual. If you are the kind of person who needs to be
around others then a co-working space would be a better option. I work from my
home and converted a room as my office space - i believe it's way more
productive this way but it also depends on the home environment.

------
Caspie
Depends on how easily you are distracted by what's around you. I'd personally
use a quiet space where I can be fully focused.

